# How do I hoop bulky items such as a rain boot, a clutch purse, a backpack..



## Imagine It Vinyl (Aug 28, 2013)

Ok gang I have added embroidery to my shop and I am brand new at the craft. I am running a Melco amaya Xt. i have successfully figured out the software and how to hoop simple item such as shirts. Now the tricky orders have started to be presented and im in need of guidance. i need to be able to "hoop" item such as a clutch purse, a hand bag, a backpack, a rain jacket hood, a pocket of a tshirt, and especially beanies. Of course these items will not be hooped in a standard 9 12 15 or 18 hoop. 

I have spent countless hours on youtube as well as google and the forums but i just dont have the right answer. 

ANY advice or assistance will be greatly appreciated. Id be more than happy to provide contact infor or my phone number if you would like to school a rookie!

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## wonderchic (Aug 29, 2012)

You need to get yourself a clamp for your machine. Check out Hoop Tech I have one and we use it all the time for all the things you listed, except I've never done a boot of any sort, so I can't speak on that. It's an investment you won't regret!!! Good luck to ya


----------



## Imagine It Vinyl (Aug 28, 2013)

wonderchic said:


> You need to get yourself a clamp for your machine. Check out Hoop Tech I have one and we use it all the time for all the things you listed, except I've never done a boot of any sort, so I can't speak on that. It's an investment you won't regret!!! Good luck to ya


Thank you so much!! I actually just found a video on youtube showing one. I believe I will be ok purchasing the small one being the only large frame embroidery i plan on doing is large cloth bags or polo shirts. What do you think?


----------



## sewexclusive (Mar 14, 2009)

Check out the Mighty Hoops.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

A set of fast frames would probably be a good investment for you. Fast frames are easy to work with and can be used for a variety of items such as bags, sleeves and hats. Personally I don't accept customer provided items because hooping can be tricky, I don't want to ruin anyone's personal item and its hard to charge for the extra involved when embroidering individual odd pieces. Many people love the clamps but you'll have to embroider a lot of items to justify that investment. As for pockets - most designs can't be embroidered on the pocket unless the pocket is removed for embroidery so I tell customers that the design must be placed over the pocket. Beanies can be easily hooped with a regular hoop. I use the HoopMaster sleeve arm to hoop them. It works great.
Embroidery Hooping Devices, The New Hooping Device, HoopMaster, By Midwest Products


7 in one


----------



## wonderchic (Aug 29, 2012)

Imagine It Vinyl said:


> Thank you so much!! I actually just found a video on youtube showing one. I believe I will be ok purchasing the small one being the only large frame embroidery i plan on doing is large cloth bags or polo shirts. What do you think?


 I only have the small one...I haven't ran into too many times when I wanted a larger one. For a larger spot, check into the magnetic mighty hoops. And I hoped someone would be suggesting the fast frames... I don't have any of these so I was hoping someone would give you feedback on them. 
Good luck


----------



## Imagine It Vinyl (Aug 28, 2013)

The fast frames seem to be an easy alternative but i just dont see where having to clip the material to the frame would be better than simply clamping it in and stitching.


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

We use all of the above.
It is a pricey bunch of equipment, but over the last two years they have all been used. The mighty hoops actually have become ours girls standard. We got a set of 5 and 7 for our 4 head.


----------

